# Mn coyote hunting



## teamramrod (Nov 26, 2011)

Just wondering if anyone hunts yotes around the ottertail county area. Im out quite a bit and have not ran into or heard any other hunters. Just wondering if anyone else hunts them around here!!!


----------



## macker13 (Nov 7, 2006)

I hunt deer in the Wadena county area on private land (a mix of agricutural, woods, and swamp) and our group has seen coyotes almost every year we are out hunting. I'm planning to get back there shortly with my son and daughter to see if we can't thin the population. I know of some folks in the Ottertail area who have seen coyotes while deer hunting as well.
Ask some farmers. You might be surprised how welcomed you are.


----------



## teamramrod (Nov 26, 2011)

Im out hunting them quite a bit around here. I was just wondering if anyone else hunts coyotes around this area, i haven't seen any other hunters and all the farmers i talk to about hunting their land seem surprised to hear people call coyotes in.


----------



## JuvyPimp (Mar 1, 2005)

I probably wouldnt have informed everyone on the internet of that if you wish to keep it that way. :beer:


----------



## teamramrod (Nov 26, 2011)

Doesn't bother me any! I got a few "secret" spots in my back pocket. Ottertail county is a big area, i never said exactly where i was :rollin:


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

JuvyPimp said:


> I probably wouldnt have informed everyone on the internet of that if you wish to keep it that way. :beer:


Ha! Everyone knows most of the MNsotans come to ND for coyotes too! :wink:


----------



## teamramrod (Nov 26, 2011)

Ha! Everyone knows most of the MNsotans come to ND for coyotes too! :wink:[/quote]

Ive actually never been out there for coyotes. Gave some thought to it but never went. Ill leave some for you guys! If i come out there your populations will go WAY down. I kill more dogs than the mange :rollin:


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

Yeah, ok Farva. Settle down.

xdeano


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

:rollin: :rollin: :rollin:

Get back on the radio Farva.


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

Hey Farva! What's that restaurant that you like with all that goofy crap on the walls, and the motzorella sticks...?


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Shenanigans?


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

:rollin: :rollin: :rollin:

xdeano


----------



## mn_sportsman (Feb 3, 2011)

I hunt in Olmsted county and i haven't seen to many hunters around this year either. just means more yotes for this guy


----------



## JuvyPimp (Mar 1, 2005)

Alright meow what is so damn funny?


----------



## JuvyPimp (Mar 1, 2005)

teamramrod said:


> Doesn't bother me any! I got a few "secret" spots in my back pocket. Ottertail county is a big area, i never said exactly where i was :rollin:


Sweet well im dating a girl from Hubbard county so at least I know what county to hit next after I cover that one. Thanks!! :beer:


----------



## teamramrod (Nov 26, 2011)

I swear to God I'm going to pistol whip the next guy who says, " Shenanigans."


----------



## nate the goose aholic (Oct 11, 2007)

I hunt in ottertail county. I don't see or here of to many people in the area. I do know of a couple of people through


----------



## farmerj (Jun 19, 2004)

Shenanigans


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Thats it!

I gotta pop Super Troopers in the DVD player now.


----------



## teamramrod (Nov 26, 2011)

barebackjack said:


> Thats it!
> 
> I gotta pop Super Troopers in the DVD player now.


I Already did!


----------



## FurGittr (Jan 24, 2003)

I live in Eastern OTC and have hunted all over it. Reason might be your not aware of anyone else is there hasn't been shnit for snow this year. At any rate,there is way more people hunting these parts than there were 15-20 years ago.


----------



## BodyCount (Jun 11, 2010)

Correct on that. Last year when we had snow and cold, everybody I know that hunted dogs just stacked em up. 100 dogs per crew on the year. That was in MN about 100 miles south of Otter Tail county.


----------



## teamramrod (Nov 26, 2011)

Yeah the weather hasn't been ideal. Managed to smoke a pair on Saturday though :sniper:


----------



## DeadEyeDanO (Nov 20, 2012)

Alot of guys hunt the otc area!! Quite a few hound running groups in otc and wadena counties! Lots of callers to!!


----------

